# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Kriza u braku s 2 djece - molim savjet

## suenos

Molila bih pomoć jer sam očajna, mislim da nam brak nikad nije bio u većoj krizi i trebam objektivna mišljenja. 
Muž i ja smo u vezi 13,5 godina, od toga 4 i po u braku, imamo dvoje male dječice i naizgled savršeno živimo. Oboje imamo super poslove, dobre plaće, nedavno smo kupili kuću (kredit), novi auto (manji kredit na 1 g.), bake i djedovi su blizu i pričuvaju djecu kad god treba. Suprug unazad 2 godine radi na terenu, zapravo od te iste godine kad se 1. dijete rodilo. Tad smo i preselili u svoju kuću i život nam se naravno promijenio iz temelja. Prije dolaska prve bebe jako smo se rijetko svađali, više družili (jer je, uostalom, i bio više doma), bili smo sretni i moram napomenuti - ja sam uvijek preuzimala kućanske poslove, on je tu i tamo uskočio ako je trebalo otićiOtići u kupovinu ili iznijeti smeće. Meni nije nikad bio problem sama održavati stan jer sam imala vremena. On kad je i imao vremena, bavio se svojim hobijima, dodatnim poslovima da zaradi, uvijek je bio ambiciozan i nije mu bilo teško zarađivati za nas. Budžet je uvijek bio zajednički, oko svega smo se dogovarali, planirali i sl. Svekrva ga je uvijek služila, doma nije prstom morao mrdnuti niti pospremati za sobom pa je frajer tako opušten ušao u našu vezu. Sve sam ja to tolerirala, voljela sam ga razveseliti finim jelima i zauzvrat od njega uvijek dobivala neka iznenađenja i sl. Moram reći da smo puno morali raditi na komunikaciji jer je on bio otvoren i uvijek govorio što mu smeta, a ja sam bila zatvorena, odgojena u tako jednoj hladnoj obitelji sa strogim roditeljima i nisam uvijek znala pričati oproblemima. Šutjela bih, trpjela i onda bi mi puko film i nastala bi svađa. Učio me kako razgovarati i uspio u tome, mijenjala sam se nabolje. E onda sam rodila i postala grintava, sve mi je smetalo jer sam par tjedana ležala u bolovima, očekivala pomoć od njega, a on se uvijek izgovarao da je umoran od posla i da ne može on sve raditi. Kako sam uopće mogla očekivati od njega da on brine za stan i za mene i još puno radi? :-O Mama i sveki su mi kuhale prvih mjesec dana i prale veš i čistile, a onda sam dalje sve sama. On je bio lud što mi mora npr. donijeti jelo u krevet jer mi je bilo teško ustati. I tako smo se sve češće svađali, ja uvijek očekivala da će sudjelovati u brizi za dijete, tjerala ga da kupa bebu prvih par tjedana sa mnom, a on je samo govorio da se moram naučiti biti samostalna i da ne može on sve.Dobio je promaknuće, rad na terenu, super plaća, kupili smo kuću i onda je bio mir neko vrijeme. Ja sam se prilagodila tome da moram sama sve u kući i oko kuće i bebe jer njega nikad nema. Preuzela sam na sebe sve, nekad bila frustrirana što kuća nije uvijek čista. Svaki put sam mu i robu peglala i pakirala za put, spremala gablec, dočekivala ga uvijek s ručkom, a on ni tanjur za sobom nije stavio u perilicu. Rekla sam mu ajde dobro - umoran si, ne moraš ništa u kući, samo pričuvaj svoje dijete nekad da uspijem ja nešto napraviti. Dok je on bio dobre volje, igrao se s njom, a uglavnom je čuvanje izgledalo tako da on leži i gleda tv ili igra Fifu, a beba okolo zuji. Ja sam bila ljuta i onda opet šutjela radi mira u kući pa je on bio lud da šta se durim, a on ne zna zašto. Kad sam mu rekla razlog, rekao je da on zarađuje a ja moram brinuti o djetetu. Tvrdio je da mu nisam dobra podrška i da nemam razumijevanja za težak posao jer on se doma mora doći odmoriti i naspavati.  :Undecided:  Uvijek je mogao spavati do kad je htio, igrati igricu ako je htio, pokupiti se i otići na kavu, otići na nogomet jer mu je to ispušni ventil, a ja sam ga, kako tvrdi, samo zamarala, nije me mogao gledati lose volje kako se samo durim i opterećujem s čistoćom kuće, a još mu je gore bilo kad sam rekla sto me muči jer je sve završilo svađom i opet sam mu upropastila njegov vikend za opuštanje. Kako čovjek koji želi imati djecu misli da može živjeti kao da je slobodan i svu brigu oko njih prebaciti na ženu? Mene nitko nije pitao jesam li umorna ili bolesna, za dijete sam uvijek bila tu. Ne znam ni sama kako i zašto, htjeli smodrugu bebu i brzo sam zatrudnjela. Do zadnjeg dana sam s trbuhom do zuba sve radila sama, teglila malu i vrećice iz kupovine i vozila auto, sve, sve. On je dobio opet promaknuće i još veću plaću i veću odgovornost i stres, a meni je bio zavidan što sam ja doma i ne radim ništa.  :Sad:  Rijetko kad je priznao da sam ipak nešto radila, ali biti majka i domaćica za njega nije posao; nikad mi nije vjerovao da sam umorna. Inače radim u školi i moj posao je uvijek podcjenjivao u smislu da tamo samo neradnici rade. Jedino mu je bilo dobro što je moj posao siguran, za razliku od njegovog. Što je više novca imao, više smo se svađali oko troškova i nije mu bilo jasno na šta ja toliko trošim i ljutilo ga je što nismo više imali zajedničke planove. On je plaćao kredit, ja kupovala hranu i odjeću i sl. Neko vrijeme smo opet zajedno planirali i štedjeli, ondaJe došla druga beba, lud je bio što mora taj prvi tjedan uz sve svoje obaveze još i meni pomagati, uzeo je godišnji da bude sa mnom doma i onda igrao igrice. U trenucima kad sam jedno dijete kupala (par dana nakon poroda), drugo plače, on dolazi s posla,presvlači se i odlazi na nogomet jer je to njegov ispušni ventil. A ja sam za njega bila nadrkana žena koja se više ne zna smijati, koja je umorna i ne želi seks, a on je želio da ga uvijek nasmiješena ženica čeka doma s ručkom i da bude dobre volje i uvijek za seks. Došla sam do toga da sam to i bila neko vrijeme, glumila da je uvijek sve bajno i skakala oko njega i stvarno je tad bio bolji, raspoloženiji. Tražio je da ja preuzmem inicijativu oko svega jer se on dosta trudio, bio uvijek poduzetan i vodio me svugdje pa sam i na tome poradila. Uvijek mi je govorio nek odem i ja na kavu ili Negdje na kavu da se opustim, ali to njemu paše samo dok bake čuvaju jer ako on mora, postane živčan i onda mi je žao što sam ikamo otišla. Kad je on bolestan, kuham mu čaj i brinem se za njega, a kad sam ja onda mi tvrdi da to nije ništa, nek ne glumatam i nikad mi nije skuhao čaj, a kamoli nešto drugo nego mi uvaljuje djecu da leže sa mnom ili ode na cugu 3 sata dok ja doma povraćam. :-O Lakše mi je kad je na terenu jer imam svoj mir, dok je doma, nista ne stignem, a vise ni ne spava u sobi kao zbog maloga, da ga ne probudi. Samo da još kažem da zna biti užasno sumnjičav, odem na jednu cugu subotom u grad i odmah me ispituje jesam li koga upoznala. Odem 1x u 5 godina na godišnjicu mature i usred fešte mi šalje poruku jel' tamo taj i taj lik, a u 3 ujutro zove da pita jel' ja mislimdoći doma i kakva sam ja mater koja cijelu noć ne pita za djecu. Inače, on često ide na poslovne večere, fešte, ostaje na cugi nakon posla pa me zove u ponoć iz hotela tek dok legne. Uostalom, nema ga nikad i stalno je na putu, seminarima i sl. i ja mu nikad ne prigovaram ako se ne javi tijekom fešte niti ne ispitujem jel koju ženu upoznao, a znam da je okružen sa ženama jer je takva firma. Za Božić mi je poklonio auto koji mi je bio san i uzeo kredit i sad je u k... što mora tolko raditi i otplaćivati. Stvarno me je razveselio, ali s tim me valjda misli potkupiti da budem i dalje dobra i ponizna ženica koja ništa ne prigovara. Zadnja je svađa izbila bezveze, jer sam ja pila Colu, a on smatra da moramo biti na dijeti i odonda šuti od mene. Dolazim do njega u par navrata, pitam ga što je, neka priča sa mnom, pitam kako ga mogu oraspoložiti, aa on mi kaže da se samo ponaša kako sam se ja prema njemu. Znači, tjera inat, namjerno i svjesno, kad je doma samo čačka po mobitelu i leži ili spava, ne mazimo se ništa, ne dolazi prvi do mene da mi da pusu i sl. Ujutro se budi i ne javi se uopće da je budan nego uzima mob u ruke i to je to. Ja kuham kavu, spremam doručak, sve oko djece i želim pričati, a on kaže da sam naporna i da dramim, nije mu ništa, samo je umoran. Dolaze nam gosti na večeru i spavanje, ja moram spremati kuću, kuhati, otići u kupovinu, peći kolač, a on ne želi čuvati djecu nego ih ja još moram voziti k svojima. Sad je na putu, ne znam ni gdje ni kad se vraća, zadnje što mi je rekao bilo je Ti mene ne voliš i otišao bez pozdrava, ne zove me uopće niti da pita za bolesno dijete koje je završilo na Hitnoj prekjučer.  :Sad:  Molim vas, recite mi svoje iskreno mišljenje jer me jako zanima. O njemu inače svi misle kao je zgodan , pošten, komunikativan, ambiciozan, radoholičar i kako jako voli svoju ženu djecu i čula sam da pokazuje naše slike na poslu i hvali se svima kako ima divnu obitelj.

----------


## Beti3

Pročitala sam, iako nije bilo lako ovako sve u gomili.

Reći ću ti što mislim, a ti to prihvati ili ne.
U 4 godine rodila si dvoje djece. To nije lako.

Tako mlada imaš svoju kuću. Imaš super auto. Imaš novaca. Imaš dvije bake za čuvanje. Imaš vrijednog muža. Hmmmm

Vjeruj da većina mladih mama preuzima kompletnu brigu za bebu prvu godinu života. zato i je mama na porođajnom. Većina tata se voli igrati i komunicirati sa svojom djecom, ali, neki to i ne znaju dok su djeca jako mala. Treba ih naučiti kako.

Što se tiče nogometa, igrica, izlazaka, to biste trebali dogovoriti, malo popusti on, malo ti i evo kompromisa. Što se tiče međusobnog kuhanja čaja, to je sitnica, ali nije u redu da to ne želi učiniti. Što se tiče toga da postane živčan ako mora čuvati djecu, e to je već velika stvar i ne bi se trebao tako ponašati. Da li on kaže da je živčan ako je sam sa djecom, ili ti to tako vidiš?

Što se tiče gunđanja i durenja...pa niste djeca, odrasli ste, odgovorni ljudi i probajte to riješiti.
A sex? Bez njega nema braka ( ako se ne dogovorite drugačije), tako da tu treba poraditi. 

Meni se po tvom postu čini da se vas oboje inatite bez veze, a još se volite, imate zajedničku djecu i dom. Možda bi bilo dobro da popričate sa nekim savjetnikom za bračni život i/ili sex, bar danas toga ima. 

Poštuj sebe, ali poštuj i svog supruga, brak je ravnopravna zajednica u kojoj bi partneri trebali zajedno pridonositi, svaki prema svojim mogućnostima i želji. Ali, i biti dobri jedno drugome, napraviti nešto za tog svog (svoju) partnera-icu, ne mora se kupiti auto (iako može i to, naravno), ali zagrliti se, mahnuti u prolazu, nasmijati se, staviti mu u kofer malo pisamce ili otisak usnica kao pusu, znaš te sitnice koje pokazuju da ti je stalo do njega. A možda će i on vratiti istim načinom.

Lako je srušit brak, graditi ga i održavati je teško. A nekako mi vaši (tvoji) problemi nisu takvi da ih ne biste mogli prevazići. Ako želiš. Ako želite.

----------


## trampolina

Izgleda da vas dvoje imate različitu viziju braka.

Ti bi da su stvari ravnopravno raspoređene, on bi da se što prije "osamostališ" i preuzmeš kuću i djecu. A on će na posao i nogomet.

Dok hladne glave ne stanete i razgovarate nećete moći dalje.
Svaka raspodjela poslova je ok ukoliko se oboje slažete s njom.

Iako imam dojam da je tebi ovakva situacija više manje ok, pukneš tek kad fizički ne možeš izdržati.

Stani sa sobom, vidi što želiš a što ne i onda popričaj s mužem. Hladne glave.

I moj savjet, ne donosi nikakve velike odluke ukoliko te drmaju hormoni.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Ja ne znam da li bi trpila da mi muž ode na nogomet dok ja doma povraćam, ili da ne pita za bolesno dijete ?

----------


## Angie75

Ja te potpuno razumijem jer sam i ja takva da mi je teško razgovarati, šutljiviji sam tip, ma čak uz sve i dalje ne mislim da se baš sve do besvijesti mora "iskomunicirati". Međutim, očito je iz tvoje situacije da vama komunikacije stvarno fali. Pritom mislim na kvalitetnu komunikaciju. Možda bi bilo najbolje da tvoj muž pročita ovo što si napisala, ako ti je teško sve mu smireno reći što ti smeta.
Svaka njemu čast na dobroj plaći, no meni recimo uopće nije ok da je njemu teško pričuvati djecu i da non stop čačka po mobitelu i igra igrice  :neznam:

----------


## Peterlin

suenos, muž ti mora odrasti. Pod hitno...

Ja razumijem da netko ne voli raditi kućanske poslove. Pa i ne mora - ako ima svoj novac, može ti platiti pomoć u kući. Mi smo tako funkcionirali dok mlađe dijete nije napunilo 3 godine. Bez toga - ja bih crkla, a i mm isto. On nije tip koji ide na nogomet, ali oboje osim djece imamo još i ostarjele roditelje na brizi (više on nego ja jer je njegova mama starija) pa smo se snašli kako smo znali i umjeli. Koštalo je (novaca), u tim godinama nije bilo štednje, ali uspjeli smo.

Dakako, preduvjet za to je ono što trampolina kaže - morate sjesti i porazgovarati kao dvoje odraslih. Možda bi pomoglo da stavite neku računicu na papir - što sve treba i koliko bi koštalo tako nešto... Daklem - muž ima dvije mogućnosti: platiti pomoć ili podmetnuti leđa. Ja bih čak pristala i na varijantu da on ORGANIZIRA pomoć u kući kako god zna - štajaznam, ako je njegova mama voljna prihvatiti dio njegovih obveza, pa nek šljaka... (ne kažem to zato što želim upregnuti svekrvu, kažem zato jer je svekrva osoba koja često može muža tj. svog sina potaknuti, pa čak i natjerati da napravi stvari kako treba... Ne treba odbaciti tu mogućnost pritiska. I ne pitajte kako znam za to....  :Grin:  ali mi je dugo trebalo da se počnem time koristiti  :Wink: )

Zadnju mogućnost ovdje ne bih razmatrala, o tome se razgovara tek kad iscrpite sve ostale mogućnosti.

----------


## Jurana

> Ja ne znam da li bi trpila da mi muž ode na nogomet dok ja doma povraćam, ili da ne pita za bolesno dijete ?


U cijeloj priči, kako ju je suenos napisala, meni se čini da je ona potpuno u pravu, a njen muž potpuno u krivu, ali obično u životu nema takvih svetosti i grešnosti i često i druga strana ima neki dobar razlog za svoje ponašanje.
Previše je toga na ulogu da bi se tek tako odustalo i nema druge nego razgovarati.
Čini mi se da je pogleda na brak stvarno drugačiji kod suenos i njenog muža, a onda se barem mora ići na kompromis, ako se ne može imati sve.

Ovo nije upućeno tebi, Ana, nego se samo nastavljam na tvoju misao  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> U cijeloj priči, kako ju je suenos napisala, meni se čini da je ona potpuno u pravu, a njen muž potpuno u krivu, ali obično u životu nema takvih svetosti i grešnosti i )


ovako se i meni čini.
kad gledam iz svojih cipela, užasno me iznervira sve ovo što si napisala, njegovo ponašanje. 
al opet, mene bi iznerviralo i da mi muž pokloni auto.
plus, živim u braku gdje smo otprilike ravnopravni što se tiče primanja, ja zarađujem više od njega, i treba i to uzeti u obzir.
dakle, moj savjet, kao što je peterlin napisala.
naravno, razgovor, i kad već imate novaca, plaćena pomoć u kući.
na dnevnoj bazi.  :Grin:  
i onda ćete vidjeti kako to funkcionira.

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja ne znam da li bi trpila da mi muž ode na nogomet dok ja doma povraćam, ili da ne pita za bolesno dijete ?


a kad onda ja odem van jednom u 5 godina da ima ljubomorne ispade?

Inače ne bih pisala nešto tako drastično, ali imam potrebu napraviti protutežu Beti3. 
Nisam shvatila koliko je prošlo od zadnjeg poroda, jesu li tu u igri i hormoni, ali recimo da je post napisan objektivno. U tom slučaju žena treba razmisliti može li tako dalje. Želi li uopće tako dalje, i koje su ostale opcije.
Ako ne može, zamisliti život bez tog muža. Može li otići kod mame, može li kroz neko vrijeme naći posao i neki stančić?
Nakon toga postaviti ultimatum da se stvari riješe kod bračnog savjetnika (stekla sam dojam da u 4 oka ne može). A ako ne, spakirati stvari i djecu, pa pregovarati iz druge pozicije, ili ni ne prigovarati.

Moje viđenje problema je da je riječ o klasičnom, malo razmaženom momku, koji nije tako loš ali mu se neke stvari trebaju posložiti u glavi. A ja se oko njega ne bih puno trudila uz dvoje djece ako se on ne može potruditi u suprotnom smjeru.

Sjetila sam se jedne zgodne pričice s foruma, evo je ovdje, post #25, zvjerka: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/57441-p...=1#post1665598

----------


## Angie75

Da, to je bio doslovno deus ex machina.
Zato i mislim da bi bilo dobro da njm vidi njezin post. Možda on nema pojma kako kod nje stvari stoje (lijepo je rekla da ne zna razgovarati).

----------


## pomikaki

> Da, to je bio doslovno deus ex machina.
> Zato i mislim da bi bilo dobro da njm vidi njezin post. Možda on nema pojma kako kod nje stvari stoje (lijepo je rekla da ne zna razgovarati).


moguće, ja isto ludim kad se mm duri - kod nas je obrnuto, ja sve verbaliziram, a mm se duri, to me lansira iz cipela, odmah sam spremna za razvod braka  :Grin:

----------


## Jurana

> moguće, ja isto ludim kad se mm duri - kod nas je obrnuto, ja sve verbaliziram, a mm se duri, to me lansira iz cipela, odmah sam spremna za razvod braka


Tako i je, ali kad on konačno progovori, vidim da i nije baš sebični bezosjećajni kreten, a ja divna altruistična nadžena, nego da je sve malo sivije, s obe strane.

----------


## Jurana

Ne: tako i je, nego: tako i *ja*

----------


## Peterlin

> Tako i je, ali kad on konačno progovori, vidim da i nije baš sebični bezosjećajni kreten, a ja divna altruistična nadžena, nego da je sve malo sivije, s obe strane.


X

Ja sam sama sebe uhvatila da naginjem teroriziranju i muža i djece - sve mora biti napravljeno na MOJ način inače nisam zadovoljna. Život me izliječio od toga... a i djeca su narasla, naučila izraziti svoj stav, pa je lakše.

I sad primijetim da ima dana kad se nikome ništa ne da, pogotovo u ovo depresivno doba godine - ni djeci, ni mužu, ni meni - ali ja ponekad napravim od sebe žrtvu pa idem prati prozore iako pada kiša. S godinama sam to svela na podnošljivu mjeru. Čovjek nauči kroz pogreške da to ne treba raditi. I nauči drugoj osobi dati mjesta da sam/a nešto poduzme. 

Ont. mi i danas (a djeca su u 13. i 14. godini) ne idemo baš van, rijetko zovemo goste osim ljeti u vikendicu i ne pamtim kad sam izašla sama. NE DA mi se. I da li bih onda ja trebala tu svoju inerciju nametati drugima kao kriterij? Jesam li ja onda bolja majka zato jer sjedim u kući? Pa ne sjedim zbog djece, muža ili kućnih poslova - sjedim zato jer se MENI ne da... Lijena sam. Ne pada mi na pamet da mužu to stavljam na nos. I on je lijen kao i ja kad su izlasci u pitanju. Netko bi to mogao smatrati pozitivnim - stalno čučanje u kući, ali mi oboje znamo da to nije istina, da nismo super požrtvovni roditelji (uostalom, djeca nas ne trebaju baš toliko). S vremenom se iskristalizira neki sustav koji moraš odvaliti da bi obitelj funkcionirala. MM je oprao auto za vikend, pobrinuo se da danas imamo ručak, a opet bih mu mogla naći sto mana da hoću. I sebi, barem isto toliko ako ne i više. Daklem, kad treba razmrsiti ovakve situacije, prva stvar mi je tolerancija, a druga praktičnost.

----------


## pomikaki

ok, ajde, onda nek prvo zbilja porazgovara s njim, bez durenja i prigovaranja, realno (a onda ovo drugo  :Grin:  )

moram reći da ni mm nije kužio da meni može biti napornije kod kuće s djetetom koje stalno plače, nego njemu na poslu, nije si mogao vjerojatno predočiti kako je to kad ti je blagodat otići na wc u miru i popiti kavu za vrijeme marende u ugodnom razgovoru, pa bi znao reći "ali ja sam do sad radio" kad bih mu uvaljivala dijete
i slično
isto smo se dosta svađali prvo vrijeme
ali baš da me ostavi bolesnu samu s djetetom, to ne mogu zamisliti, kao ni ljubomorne ispade ako nekamo izađem

----------


## leonisa

> Tako i je, ali kad on konačno progovori, vidim da i nije baš sebični bezosjećajni kreten, a ja divna altruistična nadžena, nego da je sve malo sivije, s obe strane.


x

----------


## cvijeta73

> ok, ajde, onda nek prvo zbilja porazgovara s njim, bez durenja i prigovaranja, realno (a onda ovo drugo  )
> 
> moram reći da ni mm nije kužio da meni može biti napornije kod kuće s djetetom koje stalno plače, nego njemu na poslu, nije si mogao vjerojatno predočiti kako je to kad ti je blagodat otići na wc u miru i popiti kavu za vrijeme marende u ugodnom razgovoru, pa bi znao reći "ali ja sam do sad radio" kad bih mu uvaljivala dijete
> i slično
> isto smo se dosta svađali prvo vrijeme
> ali baš da me ostavi bolesnu samu s djetetom, to ne mogu zamisliti, kao ni ljubomorne ispade ako nekamo izađem


isto tako.
čak štoviše, bila sam jedno vrijeme sigurna da je razvod neminovan.

nadam se da nije škrtav, platite pomoć  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> isto tako.
> *čak štoviše, bila sam jedno vrijeme sigurna da je razvod neminovan.*
> 
> nadam se da nije škrtav, platite pomoć


Ja ne mogu tvrditi da sam bila sigurna, ali sam isto razmišljala o tome. Vjerojatno većina ljudi u braku prije ili kasnije iskusi ovako nešto, ali nekako imam dojam da mnogi iz toga nešto nauče, uspiju se organizirati, pomire razliičtosti i nastave dalje na neki pametniji način.

----------


## apricot

ja sam se strašno nasekirala čitajući ovaj post

tu treba mnoge stvari iz korijena mijenjati
ali prvo vidjeti jeste li oboje podjednako zainteresirani za to
on mora odrasti i preuzeti odgovornost za svoje roditeljstvo, ako već ne može i za partnerstvo

----------


## Zuska

Potpis na Apri.

----------


## studena

svi smo mi imali krize i probleme u komunikaciji,
podivljale hormone i umor,
sve to i može biti sivo, a ne crno bijelo,

muško čuvanje male djece, ispuh nogomet i sl
to se postepeno rješava,

ali par stvari mi tu opako ne štimaju,
u kojoj varijanti se može opravdati
ostavljanje žene koja povraća sa bebom,

ili ljubomorni ispadi na telefon,
reži to u korijenu , ako treba i pomoću savjetnika

----------


## studena

uglavnom , još jedan potpis na apri

----------


## rutvica

"Kako čovjek koji želi imati djecu misli da može živjeti kao da je slobodan i svu brigu oko njih prebaciti na ženu?"

Tako da mu žena sve radi i prigovara mu i samosažalijeva se u sebi, kao što je radila i njegova mama. 

Meni iz cijelog teksta vrišti i tvoja i njegova nezrelost. 

Prognoziram da ćeš za poboljšanje stanja morati uložiti puno truda u rad na našem odnosu, ali prvo na sebi.

----------


## Lili75

X na *apri*.

----------


## Peterlin

> "Kako čovjek koji želi imati djecu misli da može živjeti kao da je slobodan i svu brigu oko njih prebaciti na ženu?"
> 
> Tako da mu žena sve radi i prigovara mu i samosažalijeva se u sebi, kao što je radila i njegova mama. 
> 
> Meni iz cijelog teksta vrišti i tvoja i njegova nezrelost. 
> 
> Prognoziram da ćeš za poboljšanje stanja morati uložiti puno truda u rad na našem odnosu, ali prvo na sebi.


Ovo sam i ja htjela napisati, ali sam se suzdržala jer iz vlastitog iskustva znam da ženu/majku život i okolnosti silom prilika puno brzo izliječe od nezrelosti nego muža/oca. Pa ne zamjeram pokretačici topica, a opet, moram se složiti s ovim tu napisanim. 

S druge strane, to je život. 

Rose Garden:  http://www.cowboylyrics.com/lyrics/a...arden-279.html

----------


## Sumskovoce

Meni se čini da je opisana situacija samo jedna obična kriza u braku, faza koja će proći.
Svakodnevno čitam u novinama o ljudima bez posla, primanja, bez rješenog stambenog pitanja, o problemima neplodnih parova, o bolestima i ostalim ozbiljnim problemima.
kažem ozbiljnim, jer nesuglasice s mužem ne smatram ozbiljnim problemom.
Kad ih sama imam (nesuglasice s mužem) drama mi je i uzimam situaciju smrtno ozbiljno. Dok se ne rješe. Kad se rješi, zajedno se smijemo našoj gluposti.

Bitno je popričati. O svemu. I lijepom i ružnom. Reći suprugu koja njegova reakcija nama izaziva sreću, a koja tugu ili nezadovoljstvo. Biti zahvalan na svakodnevici zajendo, u obitelji. Na kući koju neki nemaju, na poslu koji neki nemaju, na autu kojeg si mnogi ne mogu priuštiti, na zdravlju kojeg neki nemaju.
Zajedno ste godinama, znala si kakav je njegov stav prema kućanskim poslovima, nije novost. Ako dobro zarađuje, zatraži pomoć koja se plaća.
Ako ne želi platiti, odvezi djecu bakama i počisti. Nakon toga kava. Pa po djecu.
Kod nas je suprotno, ja radim i moram zaraditi za cijelu obitelj, dok je MM na roditeljskom. Nije lako znati da o tebi ovisi financijska stabilnost obitelji. Velik je to teret.
Velik je teret brinuti se o kućanstvu i djeci. Ni tebi ni njemu nije lako, potrebno je popričati o vašim obvezama i razjasniti da su i tvoja uloga i njegova uloga podjednako važne i vrijedne poštovanja.
Naoružaj se samopoštovanjem prema sebi i svojim obvezama, ali i uvažavanjem prema njemu i njegovim obvezama, pa u razgovor.
I btw ja ne vidim ništa sporno u tome što muž igra igrice ili ide na nogomet. Ne sviđa mi se, s druge strane, što nije angažiran oko odgoja djece ili što ne pomaže kad si bolesna.
To su sve natuknice za razgovor s njime.
Sretno.
I imaj na umu da se u svim brakovima događaju krize.

----------


## žužy

* "...Svekrva ga je uvijek služila, doma nije prstom morao mrdnuti niti pospremati za sobom pa je frajer tako opušten ušao u našu vezu. Sve sam ja to tolerirala, voljela sam ga razveseliti finim jelima i zauzvrat od njega uvijek dobivala neka iznenađenja i sl. ...!*

Meni je ovo upalo u oko,i rekla bi da je tu sve počelo.Odnosno,počelo je kad je *suenos* dodijao takav pristup,takva veza,način odnosa..nova kuća,djeca,veče obaveze..sve to nosi svoje,više briga.
A u "normalnoj" obitelji,sve se dijeli.
A njen muž još uvijek - kao momak živi. I to nije u redu.
*Ne može* jedan odrastao zreli čovjek ne brinuti za svoje dijete,igrati igrice i tipkati po mobitelu svaki taj rijedak trenutak kad je doma,konačno sa svojom obitelji.Halo?
Njemu je vizija idealne obitelji baš to što kaže drugima,sličica lijepe kućice,lijepog autića,ženica doma i sretna dječica oko nje..skuhano kad dođe,sve čisto uredno..on bi to imao,odnosno ima,a da ne mrdne oko svega toga.Pa privredio je,zar to nije dovoljno?On jednostavno ne kuži da se to tak ne radi.
I nekak sumnjam da bi pristao na plačanje pripomoći u kući,ako i svojoj ženi prigovara da previše troši.Pa ona je doma,ne radi ništa (po njemu),valjda može pospremiti i skuhati,ne.
A čim se ona pobuni i pokuša promjeniti stvari,on se osječa da ona njega više ne voli.Jer ne želi više to sve raditi.

Mislim da svatko od njih ima svoje viđenje braka.I jedino riješenje je sjesti i popričati,hladne glave kao što je netko rekao.

----------


## Zuska

Meni uvijek zasmeta ono "pomaže mi" u kući ili oko djece. WTF, pomaže MI? 
Pa nisu li djeca ZAJEDNIČKA odgovornost, nevezano je li žena zaposlena ili je domaćica? Nije li kuća također zajednička odgovornost, pogotovo ako su oboje zaposleni? 

Kužim da u realnosti nije tako i ok mi je da nije tako ako su obje strane suglasne oko toga. Ali problem je kad se ulazi u zajednički život s različitim percepcijama tog života i uloga u njemu, s različitim očekivanjima, ili samo s nadom da će vrijeme sve promijeniti...a pogotovo kad dođe dijete, ili kad dođe drugo dijete...To često ne bude tako...

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja se silno naživcirala čitajući taj post, teško je sad "krive Drine mijenjati", nakon 13 godina što ste skupa, trebalo je to na početku ovako ne znam hoće li on htjeti slušati što mu imaš za reći...ja bih mu nagovjestila taj razgovor nešto u stilu Imamo nešto ozbiljno za porazgovarati kad si slobodan i onda dogovoriti termin ne kad su djeca doma i trebaju vašu pažnju nego odvedi fino djecu kod bake i razgovarajte tj. ti mu reci što te muči ali ne u smislu da mu nabadaš na nos ti si ovakav ili onakav, nego pričaj kako se njegovo ponašanje na tebe odražava...ako ne bude išlo ja bih pokupila djecu i otišla kod mame i od tamo pregovarala kao što je već netko spomenuo, jer njemu mora doći u glavu da je to stvarno ozbiljno i da tako dalje ne može...
Slažem se i sa Šumskovoće ima puno gorih problema ali to ne znači da žene moraju biti kao Stepfodrske supruge, po ovome što ti opisuješ meni baš to tako izgleda. Iskreno ja bih rađe živjela u skromnim uvjetima ali da imam dobar odnos sa suprugom nego u palači a da me čitav život netko tlači i podcjenjuje

----------


## Angie75

> Rijetko kad je priznao da sam ipak nešto radila, ali biti majka i domaćica za njega nije posao; nikad mi nije vjerovao da sam umorna. *Inače radim u školi i moj posao je uvijek podcjenjivao* u smislu da tamo samo neradnici rade. Jedino mu je bilo dobro što je moj posao siguran, za razliku od njegovog.


Ovo me posebno razljutilo, a nisam odmah stigla reagirati (ne radim u školi, da ne bi ispalo da sam se tu našla prozvanom). Kad muževi podcjenjuju (bilo kakav) posao svojih žena, mislim da su to zapravo prikriveni narcisi koji se neprestano sami sebi dive, očekujući to i od svoje okoline, a svi drugi skupa sa svojim poslovima su bezveze i manje vrijedni. 
Uf, sad kad sam išla još jednom pročitati ovaj post, još me više naljutilo. Uf, da bar ima više onakvih doktora kao što je bio zvjerkin na onoj temi koju je pomikaki linkala...
Ili - jel možeš razgovarati s njegovom mamom, kakav je njihov odnos, može li ona malo pomoći?

----------


## cvijeta73

samo još da kažem, ako ti ikad padne na pamet ostaviti posao i biti doma, nek ti to nikako ne padne na pamet!
koliko god trenutno tvoja plaća naspram njegove izgleda kao džeparac, i koliko god ti se čini da ti pokriva samo marendu i prijevoz.
to je moj savjet.

----------


## Lili75

Potpisujem *Zusku* i *Cvijetu*.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Koliko god me u jednu ruku zivcira nezrelost tvog muza, u drugu ruku mi se nekako cini da ti, kao i njegova majka, to hranite. 
Dolaze vam gosti u kucu, ti moras pospremati, kuhati, brinuti se za djecu, dvoriti, jos ce ti on zvocati sto nema sexa...a on gospodin, na posao, a kad se vrati-kralj!
Ako se ponasas kao da sve mozes drzati pod kontrolom, a zatim zvocas muzu, on ce cuti samo zvocanje. Prestani zvocati! Nemoj pospremati! Speci mu jaja za rucak i reci da nisi stigla. Gostima se ispricaj radi nereda i reci da od djece ne stignes pospremiti, a muz nije u stanju jer radi. Umjesto vecere, naruci pizzu. Nemoj prati ves muzu, reci da nisi stigla jer toliko ima vesa od djece. Bas me zanima hoce li onda stici na nogomet.
Kad dodje doma s posla, reci da ti se bas sexa, ali, da kuca nije posisana, pa, da li bi on mozda to ucinio, pa se mozete posexati nakon toga. Tvoj muz pod hitno treba preodgoj!

----------


## studena

mislim da se vrti u jednom začaranom krugu,
iz kojega se teško izlazi,

iako je vrlo nezahvalno nešto ocjenjivati preko foruma
pročitaj malo, možda se negdje nađeš
http://www.alfa-portal.com/zdravlje-...tori-u-blizini

----------


## Lili75

> Koliko god me u jednu ruku zivcira nezrelost tvog muza, u drugu ruku mi se nekako cini da ti, kao i njegova majka, to hranite. 
> Dolaze vam gosti u kucu, ti moras pospremati, kuhati, brinuti se za djecu, dvoriti, jos ce ti on zvocati sto nema sexa...a on gospodin, na posao, a kad se vrati-kralj!
> Ako se ponasas kao da sve mozes drzati pod kontrolom, a zatim zvocas muzu, on ce cuti samo zvocanje. Prestani zvocati! Nemoj pospremati! Speci mu jaja za rucak i reci da nisi stigla. Gostima se ispricaj radi nereda i reci da od djece ne stignes pospremiti, a muz nije u stanju jer radi. Umjesto vecere, naruci pizzu. Nemoj prati ves muzu, reci da nisi stigla jer toliko ima vesa od djece. Bas me zanima hoce li onda stici na nogomet.
> Kad dodje doma s posla, reci da ti se bas sexa, ali, da kuca nije posisana, pa, da li bi on mozda to ucinio, pa se mozete posexati nakon toga. Tvoj muz pod hitno treba preodgoj!


X.

----------


## cipelica

rekla bi da imamo savršen primjer odgoja kakav se provodio prije 20-30-40.. godina.
 sin u kućanstvu ne radi ništa a kćer sve i da bi bila dobra mora šutiti. pa šute i rade dok se ne raspuknu.
danas je to loše za sve.
 muž od suenos je tridesetak godina živio tako , i majka i žena su to prešutno podržavale. i sad odjednom žena stalno nervozna i ljuta i još se smanjila količina sexa.  mislim da ni njemu nije dobro jer: ne zna uživati u šetnji s djetetom , jer ne zna uživati u pripremi hrane( ili šta ti ja znam što je eventualno mogao zavoljeti raditi), jer ne doživljava svoju obitelj u punom smislu te riječi već mu je samo sličica za pokazivanje
ženi je loše jer ne zna izraziti svoje želje i potrebe; jer ne daje onoliko koliko može zato što voli, bez očekivanja povrata; jer se vrlo često dovodi pred zid zbog negativnih misli; jer misli da se stvari mogu raditi samo na jedan 'valjan' način.....
mislim da ste oboje žrtve, svatko na svoj način
mislim da pokretačica teme treba razgovarati sa suprugom ali pritom pričati o sebi, bez optuživanja.' ti ne radiš ništa' je grozna rečenica. 'meni je teško, iscrpljena sam, potrebna mi je pomoć, sutra trebamo napraviti  to, to, i to- što bi ti mogao od toga? ... Ne očekivati da kad čuva dijete da postane ti, ne očekivati da radi stvari kao ti, da bude precizn i odgovoran kao ti. nema on 30 godina iskustva u tim stvarima ali može se naučiti pomalo. 
tek kad prestane 'pomagati' i nauči sudjelovati u životu može se početi veseliti što sa svojom djecom ide u park, što svojoj obitelji donosi svježu hranu s placa...
ne vjerujem da se to može s jednim razgovorom, jer je potrebno promjeniti stav. kad si umorna stani i odmori se. nemoj davati više nego možeš. kad on dođe kući nemoj ga optuživati. tražite rješenje: pomoć sa strane, od svekrve, od njega, razbacana kuća- sve je to ok ali dočekaj ga otvorenog srca.
mislim da vam to može jako popraviti odnose.
 također nije zanemarivo: danas ste vi uzor svojoj djeci. ako nastavite kao do sada vjerojatno će pokupiti vaše modele ponašanja i s tim bitke voditi za tridesetak godina....

----------


## cipelica

dok sam pisala i drugi su napisali isto..

----------


## Deaedi

Nisam skuzila da li radis ( napisala si da imate dobre poslove) ili si doma sa djecom-porodiljni? 

Dok sam ja bila doma na porodiljnom i sa djecom , po kuci sam sve skoro ja radila, jer, realno, za posao u firmi ipak treba vise koncentracije i psihicki se tamo sigurno vise naradi nego doma s djecom. Barem je meni tako, jer imam odgovoran posao. Kad sam pocela raditi nakon porodiljnog, podijelili smo ravnopravno kucanske poslove i brigu o djeci.

----------


## Trina

Imala sam sličan problem prvih par godina (i prvih par djece :Smile: ). Mislim da se sve promijenilo onog trenutka kad je shvatio da djeca rastu i da ga doživljavaju ko susjeda. Ne znam kako da pristupiš svemu, ti bi trebala znati što bi moglo upaliti kod njega, odnosno kakav način razgovora. Objasni mu da djeca nisu orhideje i da će se s vremenom udaljiti od njega. Koliko daješ, toliko će ti se i vratiti. moj je danas neprepoznatljiv u usporedbi s onim prije.

----------


## ljubilica

*suenos*  :Love: 
nadam se da se spremate na neki malo kvalitetniji razgovor. Za početak međusobno vas dvoje. Ako neide, stvarno potražite pomoć. 
U braku sam i nemam još djece pa ni nemam neki pametan savjet šta bi i kad bi. 
Što cure kažu, totalno me izbacilo iz takta ponašanje tvog muža. Ali, kako je netko i napisao, njegov odgoj je presudio i takvim bračnim problemima. 
Nikad mi nisu bila jasne mame koje svoju djecu odgajaju kao princa/princezu pa kad zakorače u samostalni život nastanu problemi. Krenuvši od nekog banalnog do kompleksnog.
Želim vam da spasite brak i da muž bude muž u doslovnom smislu.

----------


## cipelica

iz pozicije osobe koja ima troje male djece i nema pomoći sa strane za čuvanje( bake i djedovi su daleko) želim ti reći: upregni ih sve, zaboravi kuću, odmori se i sexaj se ženo! jedan je život!

----------


## sonata

Suenos, zao mi je sto si se nasla u takvoj situaciji. Problem vjerojatno vuce korjene iz njegovog momackog zivota kada je mama sve radila za njega. a onda si to i ti nastavila. Mozda da mu u razgovoru probas dati do znanja da se tvoj cijeli zivot okrenuo za 360 stupnjeva i da sada uz dvoje male djece ne mozes a niti ne zelis zivjeti kao prije i da ti je potrebna barem nekakva pomoc oko djece. Ako si na porodiljnom, logicno je da ces ti preuzeti vise stvari po kuci ali sto ce biti kada se vratis na posao? Mene u vezama najvise zivcira kada par dobije dijete, zeni se sve preokrene a muskarcu zivot ide dalje kao da se nista nije dogodilo  :Cool:   Svaka cast izuzecima kod kojih je obrnuto.
Evo, mi imamo zenu koja dolazi 4 sata od pon do pet iako sam ja na porodiljnom, doduse jos kratko ali krepali bi bez nje. Vise u psihickom nego u fizickom smislu. A i super je sto se mali od pocetka naviknuo da nju i nece biti nikakvih problema kada se vratim na posao.
Dvoje male djece je veliko psihicko opterecenje i tko god kaze da je super biti kod kuce i "nista" ne raditi, taj zivi u nekom drugom svemiru. Pokusaj to objasniti muzu. Daj mu konkretne primjere tipa:jedno je trazilo jesti, drugo je moralo na wc, oboje su se derali u isti trenutak, ja ne stignem pod tus ili oprati kosu ili vec sto ti se dogadja...Pokusaj ga pitati kako bi on izdrzao u takvim situacijama.
Iz svog iskustva mogu reci da je placanje tete kao placanje jos jednog kredita ali ono sto timedobijes je nemjerljivo...

----------


## phiphy

> Pokusaj to objasniti muzu. Daj mu konkretne primjere tipa:jedno je trazilo jesti, drugo je moralo na wc, oboje su se derali u isti trenutak, ja ne stignem pod tus ili oprati kosu ili vec sto ti se dogadja...Pokusaj ga pitati kako bi on izdrzao u takvim situacijama.


Nema vajde od objašnjavanja i davanja primjera. Neće kužiti dok ne probaju biti s djetetom/djecom par sati ili dana sami.

----------


## ina33

Potpis na apricot. Ali, sve ti to ovisi koni si tip i koji su ti prioriteti tj sto ces tolerirati. Muz ti je pripadnik stare skole ako ti nisi tu je izvor tvrlje ja. Meni bi bilo neprihvatljiva postavka ja zaradjujem a ti kua i ne bi uzivala ni u autu itd., a neka  i pomislila eto muskarca za mene. Upitaj se kakav ti brak zelis i kre i od te tocke jer nema objektive i nepromje jive istine nego sto ti zelis. Sto je nekome zlatna krletka drugome je mirni dom. Meni bi to tvoje bilo zlatna krletka al ko mene puta, sebe pitaj.Sretno!

----------


## trampolina

E da, prvom prilikom ga ostavi samog s djecom na barem pola dana. Bez uputa, a po mogućnosti da mu mama nije na raspolaganju.

----------


## mim

> Za Božić mi je poklonio auto koji mi je bio san i uzeo kredit i sad je u k... što mora tolko raditi i otplaćivati. Stvarno me je razveselio, ali s tim me valjda misli potkupiti da budem i dalje dobra i ponizna ženica koja ništa ne prigovara.


Osvrnula bih se malo na ovo: ako ti nije kupio auto od naslijeđenog novca nego na kredit ili na bilo koji drugi način onda to nije poklon nego bračna stečevina jer si i ti priskrbila za njega-kako god to bilo. I ne daj se potkupljivati jer i meni to izgleda kao kupovanje mira u kući. 

Što se ostalog tiče-znam da ti nije poticajno, ali ja s takvim tipom ne bih ostala u braku pod tim uvjetima. Mislim da je preodgoj u tim godinama nemoguć: ako te može ostaviti bolesnu s bebom onda to više ni nije stvar odgoja nego morala. Pa ni psa ne ostaviš samog kad je bolestan!! 
Za početak, nakon svega što si nabrojala, gospodina ručak ne bi dočekao, speglane košulje za put bi imao ako bi se sam primio pegle, pomoć u kući bi sama našla ako bi mi bila potrebna i platila bih je makar jela koricu starog kruha (napisala si da imaš svoja primanja), organizirala bih si život s djecom onako kako mi odgovara, a ako se to uklapa u njegov momački život slobodno neka sudjeluje. Umjesto krpe za prašinu počni vježbati (kažeš da si se udebljala), napravi frizuru, počni se baviti nekim hobijem koji možeš upražnjavati i kod kuće, uživaj s dječicom, a njega pusti da odraste. Dozvolila si mu da s "materine sise" prijeđe na tvoju, zamijenila si mu mamu dvoreći ga, imala si strpljenja dugi niz godina čekajući da shvati.... Više nemoj čekati: ako se sabere-super. Ako se ne sabere-organiziraj si život bez njega.

----------


## Peterlin

> Osvrnula bih se malo na ovo: ako ti nije kupio auto od naslijeđenog novca nego na kredit ili na bilo koji drugi način onda to nije poklon nego bračna stečevina jer si i ti priskrbila za njega-kako god to bilo. I ne daj se potkupljivati jer i meni to izgleda kao kupovanje mira u kući.


Offt. (a možda i nije): ja ne kužim kako netko ženi kupuje auto bez da je pita... pa nismo sponzoruše (valjda). U mom svijetu o tome se razgovara od same ideje, zatvaranja financijske konstukcije, prednosti i nedostataka itd.

----------


## mim

> Offt. (a možda i nije): ja ne kužim kako netko ženi kupuje auto bez da je pita... pa nismo sponzoruše (valjda). U mom svijetu o tome se razgovara od same ideje, zatvaranja financijske konstukcije, prednosti i nedostataka itd.


Kaže da joj je taj auto bio san pa je valjda shvatio da ga želi i iznenadio je. Naravno, trebalo je sjesti i razgovarati jer je riječ o zajedničkoj imovini (ako je kupljen na kredit onda je i on zajednički-neovisno na koga glasio) jer su možda u tom trenutku postojali prioriteti (lupit ću-nova ograda na balkonu, namještaj, kaj ja znam.....). Offt: i meni je tata svojedobno poklonio auto koji mi je bio san, znao je da baš taj želim, ali to je zaista bio poklon (s razlogom i povodom). Općenito mi "poklanjanje" skupljih poklona u braku nekako nije za moj mentalni sklop nešto što prakticiramo niti mi se sviđa. Ako nekom treba nešto skuplje (pa bila to i nova skuplja jakna) o tome se razgovara ili se barem obavijesti druga strana o potrebnom trošku.

----------


## oka

MM ima tu 'bolest' samoodlučivanja oko velikih životnih stvari i ne može shvatiti zašto je to tako 'loše'.
Kad je prvo dijete malo bilo, kupio je stan na kredit CHF da me iznenadi da odemo od svekrve  :Grin:  Naravno ja sam MORALA biti sretna.
Pa je isto tako kupio automobil davnih godina i pozvao me da pogledam sa prozora. Nastao je takav fajt da je njemu jadniku bilo muka, a ja sad stvarno ne bih opisivala da sam se osjećala kao magare. 
Hoću samo reći da ima takvih ljudi koji nikako da shvate bit zajedništva.

----------


## sirius

Uh, to je stvarno koma.
nezamislivo mi je da se oko takvih vaznih odluka partneri ne konzultiraju. Ipak posljedice takvih odluka padnu obojima na grbacu prije ili kasnije . Osim ako je muz takun npr.

----------


## Peterlin

> MM ima tu 'bolest' samoodlučivanja oko velikih životnih stvari i ne može shvatiti zašto je to tako 'loše'.
> Kad je prvo dijete malo bilo, kupio je stan na kredit CHF da me iznenadi da odemo od svekrve  Naravno ja sam MORALA biti sretna.
> Pa je isto tako kupio automobil davnih godina i pozvao me da pogledam sa prozora. Nastao je takav fajt da je njemu jadniku bilo muka, a ja sad stvarno ne bih opisivala da sam se osjećala kao magare. 
> Hoću samo reći da ima takvih ljudi koji nikako da shvate bit zajedništva.


Razumijem... S druge strane, u braku je zajedništvo najbitnija stvar. Ako netko nije sposoban to shvatiti, to je čest i opasan kamen spoticanja. 

U mom životu JA sam bila ta koja je s mukom morala naučiti zajednički odlučivati (teško je to kad se udaš/oženiš s više od 35 godina) ali moralo se...Isto je jedna kriza (bašu dobi dok su djeca bila mala) pomogla da oboje postavimo stvari na mjesto i krenemo dalje kako treba.

----------


## mim

> MM ima tu 'bolest' samoodlučivanja oko velikih životnih stvari i ne može shvatiti zašto je to tako 'loše'.
> Kad je prvo dijete malo bilo, kupio je stan *na kredit CHF* da me iznenadi da odemo od svekrve  Naravno ja sam MORALA biti sretna.
> Pa je isto tako kupio automobil davnih godina i pozvao me da pogledam sa prozora. Nastao je takav fajt da je njemu jadniku bilo muka, a ja sad stvarno ne bih opisivala da sam se osjećala kao magare. 
> Hoću samo reći da ima takvih ljudi koji nikako da shvate bit zajedništva.


... kojeg morate otplaćivati zajedno i vjerujem da je kvaliteta života uz kredit ono što te nije činilo presretnom. Ja bih mom lijepo objasnila da me i otac, kad sam dovoljno narasla, pitao u vezi nekih odluka koje me se tiču. Ne znam kako se može takav mentalni sklop "preokrenuti" osim da se npr. uplati na kredit višetjedno luksuzno putovanje u toplije južne krajeve i njega se time "razveseli"  :Cool: .

----------


## oka

Peterlin, Ne razumijem, krivo sam postupila?

Da se razumijemo, to nije bilo prvi puta, prvi je bio stan, nakon toga još dosta toga i trudila sam objasniti mu zašto mi se to ne sviđa, da mi fali gušta zajedničkog gugutanja, uživanja i radosti oko neke odluke, ajmo npr auta. I usprkos svemu tome on je opet sve 'zaboravio', jer nije mu u krvi i sam kupio auto. I tak.

Uči se on pomalo,  usudila bih se reći da mu je to bilo zadnje i da se trudi paziti da se to ne ponovi, ali naglašavam da se trudi znači nije mu to prirodno, a ja se moram i sa time pomiriti, jel'.

----------


## oka

> ... kojeg morate otplaćivati zajedno i vjerujem da je kvaliteta života uz kredit ono što te nije činilo presretnom. Ja bih mom lijepo objasnila da me i otac, kad sam dovoljno narasla, pitao u vezi nekih odluka koje me se tiču. Ne znam kako se može takav mentalni sklop "preokrenuti" osim da se npr. uplati na kredit višetjedno luksuzno putovanje u toplije južne krajeve i njega se time "razveseli" .


 :Grin: 

Ah, pomirila sam se sa sudbinom  :Grin: 
Ipak me je iselio od svekrve, a to je za njega bio veeeliki korak  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ah, pomirila sam se sa sudbinom 
> Ipak me je iselio od svekrve, a to je za njega bio veeeliki korak


I ja - iako se i danas moram SVJESNO podsjećati da bitne odluke ne trebam (zapravo - NE SMIJEM) donositi samostalno. A bila sam (i još sam) tvrdi orah.

----------


## oka

Peterlin, moram priznati da mi se dobro čini da si ti vođa u obitelji, držiš sve konce na kupu, barem se trudiš, a i nas na forumu lijepo u red znaš dovesti, znaš, nije to lako i ne može to svako! 
Ja se trudim držati jedan dio konca, ali nisam niti približno dovoljno čvrsta da držim sve, tako da je kod nas u obitelji uvijek neka vaga i stalno se trudimo raditi neki kompromis, pogotovo jer smo kao dan i noć. Nije to lako ali uopće.

----------


## mim

> Peterlin, moram priznati da mi se dobro čini da si ti vođa u obitelji, držiš sve konce na kupu, barem se trudiš, a i nas na forumu lijepo u red znaš dovesti, znaš, nije to lako i ne može to svako! 
> Ja se trudim držati jedan dio konca, ali nisam niti približno dovoljno čvrsta da držim sve, tako da je kod nas u obitelji uvijek neka vaga i stalno se trudimo raditi neki kompromis, pogotovo jer smo kao dan i noć. Nije to lako ali uopće.


Normalo je da u svakom odnosu pa tako i u bračnom postoji u svakom segmentu onaj koji je "jača karika". I kod nas sam to većinom ja, ali nastojim biti inicijator promjene bez komponente samovolje. Mislim da je najgore što sam samovoljno napravila to što sam u jednom gadnom PMS-u (ok, to nije opravdanje, ali...  :alexis: ) dok je mm bio na putu promijenila drastično boju zidova u stanu. Jadnika je skoro srefio infarkt kad se nakon nekoliko dana vratio kući. Na sreću-dopalo mu se (nakon oporavka od šoka).  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin, moram priznati da mi se dobro čini da si ti vođa u obitelji, držiš sve konce na kupu, barem se trudiš, a i nas na forumu lijepo u red znaš dovesti, znaš, nije to lako i ne može to svako! 
> Ja se trudim držati jedan dio konca, ali nisam niti približno dovoljno čvrsta da držim sve, tako da je kod nas u obitelji uvijek neka vaga i stalno se trudimo raditi neki kompromis, pogotovo jer smo kao dan i noć. Nije to lako ali uopće.


Paaa... ja sam vođa kad je riječ o odgoju djece, kupovini hrane i tak... To su teme ovog foruma pa možda izgleda da je tako u svemu, ali ima i dalje...

MM je vođa kad se odabire mjesto godišnjeg odmora, način provođenja vikenda (izleti i slično)... Njegova je odluka koji provider interneta /kabelske i slično će se kupiti, kakva računala i mobiteli djeci koja to sufinanciraju (iako se ja ne razumijem ništa manje, ne da mi se zamarati s tim). 

ALI kad su veće stvari u pitanju (kupovina auta, vikendice i drugih nekretnina na primjer, odluka o kupovini kuće od koje smo svjesno zajednički odustali jer bi nam kredit i režije bili previše, a nismo htjeli iz kvarta u kojem nam je lijepo) ipak vodimo računa da to bude zajednička odluka. Isto tak zajedničkim snagama planiramo i financiramo obnovu stana, investicije, životno osiguranje, osiguranje nekretnina.... Lani smo kupili novu kuhinju. MM ima kredit za to na 12 mjeseci (već je pri kraju) a s mog računa su bili plaćeni majstori. Osim toga, tijekom tih 12 mjeseci on nije mogao ravnopravno participirati u plaćanju režija, pa je meni dopao veći udio. Imamo folder na računalu gdje je bila financijska konstrukcija za kuhinju sve do otplate. Tako ćemo i ove godine - ide zamjena parketa u dječjoj sobi i predsoblju, manji građevinski zahvat, novi namještaj... upravo smo u fazi planiranja i silno guštamo kad to radimo ZAJEDNO. Ali da bi to uopće mogli, morali smo naučiti kako to napraviti. 

Ono u što se ne miješam - mm sam odabire hoće li ili neće mijenjati posao. Vrijedi i za mene - to je samo moja odluka. Razgovaramo o tome, bilo je svega (pogotovo dok su djeca bila mala) ali to je nešto u što se ne bih miješala njemu, a nije se bome ni on meni.

----------


## oka

> upravo smo u fazi planiranja i silno guštamo kad to radimo ZAJEDNO. Ali da bi to uopće mogli, morali smo naučiti kako to napraviti.


Joj, ovo mi je najvažnije, ali još uvijek se nije naučio, samo na moju inicijativu, a meni se nekako to više niti neda.

A ne ide nam niti u prilog da se nema vremena, nikad, rijetko, pogotovo dok je sve toliko aktivno oko posla, truda oko zarađivanja radi kredita i tak pa se onda i oni rijetki trenuci uživanja kroz vikend svedu na razgovor o problematici i manje o guštu. Ali moramo biti sretni da je tako, bilo je jako teških perioda, ovo bi sada bilo med i mlijeko.

----------


## Peterlin

> Joj, ovo mi je najvažnije, ali još uvijek se nije naučio, samo na moju inicijativu, a meni se nekako to više niti neda.
> 
> A ne ide nam niti u prilog da se nema vremena, nikad, rijetko, pogotovo dok je sve toliko aktivno oko posla, truda oko zarađivanja radi kredita i tak pa se onda i oni rijetki trenuci uživanja kroz vikend svedu na razgovor o problematici i manje o guštu. Ali moramo biti sretni da je tako, bilo je jako teških perioda, ovo bi sada bilo med i mlijeko.


Meni je prekretnica bila trenutak kad sam shvatila da zajedno možemo učiniti stvari koje nikada ne bih uspjela sama. Mislim da smo oboje došli do istog zaključka. To me definitivno prizemljilo, na veliku radost mm-a (i na užas svekrve). Prvi projekt koji smo tako napravili bila je kupovina vikendice s gruntom, bez i lipe kredita. Trajalo je dulje od godine dana, možda i dvije, ali ... :Zaljubljen:  i danas smatramo da nam je to bila najbolja investicija. Definitivno je bila prva za koju smo radili "vješala" za dobrim i lošim stranama, plan financiranja (od jedne plaće se živi, druga u čarapu, ne ide se na ljetovanje ni na izlete, ne kupuje se odjeća), imali kovertu sa slikama onoga što smo željeli i tražili dok nismo našli ono što nam se dopalo. Moja obitelj i moja svekrva su u početku gledali ovak :Rolling Eyes: , pa ovak  :Shock: , a na kraju je ispalo ovak:  :Very Happy: 

Vremena isto nismo imali, ali smo ga nekako ipak našli. Gdje je volje - nađe se i načina. Iskustva koja smo izvukli postala su sastavni dio našeg života. Ali da je znalo bit čupavo - tja, bilo je i toga. U početku. U godinama braka u kojima je sada pokretačica ovog topica. Želim im da se iz krize izvuku s poukama (svatko svoje) i krenu dalje zadovoljni i uspješni.

----------


## apricot

Peterlin, ti bi trebala biti life - coacherica
ja bih ti orva došla na radionicu

----------


## lukab

> Peterlin, ti bi trebala biti life - coacherica
> ja bih ti orva došla na radionicu


XX

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

I meni se sviđaš, Peterlin  :Wink:

----------

